

Introducing "Python for Android" - moreati
http://txzone.net/2012/01/introducing-python-for-android/

======
maciej
How is it different from ASE (<http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/>)?

~~~
th0ma5
it looks like this is (going to be) for making self-contained android
applications, packaged, and distributed through the market (possibly?). ASE as
it stands requires ASE for your code to run, plus it has to download the
Python interpreter separately. This project (a part of a multitouch multimedia
framework project) is aiming to do this all a bit different and it seems embed
the entire interpreter. i'll be excited for it!

------
jorgecastillo
If you like ruby there is a similar project for JRuby and I believe you can
access the whole Android API:

<http://ruboto.org/>

------
tworats
Very interesting. I wonder if it allows interaction with existing Android
libraries / capabilities (eg. for building UIs) or if it's separate.

Also, would be great if there was a sample app to download and try so one can
get a sense of what the final product looks / feels like.

------
robolaz
Does this run on all versions of Android?

------
mjcohenw
I was hoping that this was a version of Python that could run on Android (like
awk can).

~~~
jorgecastillo
<http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/>

------
shreeshga
I am curious to how fast/slow python interpreted apps will be on mobile. On
the desktop at-least, Java code runs _much_ faster than python code.

------
y4m4
So awesome! thank you :-)

